# Resources > Education Center >  >  Scents

## lamentabledays

There are some scents I like to help me fall asleep early to make it possible to dream. Lavender is one of my favorites and I use it as a sleep aid. I feel it works but I would like some imput please   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## l3xicon

edited

----------


## A Lost Soul

Lavender is a very cleansing scent. It's wonderful for clearing the mind and getting rid of all that nasty stress you've been carrying all day. I use it as soap and/or candle whenever possible. (And for anyone who knows what Im talking about, I keep it around my altar.) 

Also, I have read somewhere that scent is the sense most closely associated with memory. That could also explain why certain scents make certain people fall asleep more easily.

----------

